# Split reins - pros & cons, what is the proper use



## AQHSam

FINALLY! I get to offer YOU advice! hahhahaha

I rode in split reins before switching to English. First, they do hang down quite a ways. If they are hitting the hock they may be too long, but they definitely go past the elbow. 

If you are direct reining or two-hand reining, I suggest you take the left rein over the neck and off the right. Right rein over the neck and to the left. Hold the two reins in each hand just as you would a single loop. I liked to have about 12" of slack centered between my two hands.

If you are neck reining you can do the same thing, only now one hand centered over the withers OR let both ends hang off the same side of the horse, your preference. I would do this and then carry some of the hanging slack in my spare hand (to give it something to do and because I thought I looked cool and calm.)

I uploaded a photo of me in my new English saddle trail riding.... I have the reins slack and off to the same side. They are almost at the hock, but when we begin moving I know I gather more up so they are not that low.

i think it is in the review of my new saddle (wintec 200 AP). i would repost it, but my iPad has a hard time adding photos to existing threads.

Now, the WHY. an old cowboy once told me that having the single loop was not as safe as two reins. Eh. not sure if I buy that anymore (I am no longer THAT green) but, having two reins is sort of handy. 

You can jib a horse on one of the reins if he is acting stoopid on a trail.


----------



## donovan

when i use split reins i have one on each side. my mare has them dangling around her knees so unless she is walking on them i wouldnt worry. as for pros and cons im not sure as i dont use them much


----------



## Chevaux

From my perspective the biggies are, on the trail, split reins won't tangle in a horse's legs the way looped reins would should the horse go off on its own; the long reins make it easier for the rider when the horse puts its head down for a drink as they allow the rider to stay in position rather than stretching forward as happens with a looped rein. I've never had occasion to test this (thankfully) but I should think if you come off your horse unexpectedly, the extra length might help to keep hold of your horse safely.

I have a tendency to cross the reins over and have them on either side of the neck which is fine for casual riding but not the show ring and probably not if you're roping.

I prefer 8 ft rein lengths (I think I've got one set that is close to 9 ft). If you've ever tried those short ones that come with a bridle (I think they are not much more than 6 ft) you get the feeling the ends could slip right out of your hands if the horse sneezes.


----------



## swimminchikin

I like split reins, but I'm a little particular about the kind. I love the harness leather ones with weighted ends, they have a nicer feel in my opinion. I ride one handed with the ends on opposite sides as well. 

My horses tend to be a little on the lazy side. The split reins provide wonderful "encouragement" if needed every once and a while. :wink:

I think my Mia is very similar to yours. She's also a bay and acts just like yours... If your Mia took a dozen horse sleeping pills, stayed awake for 100 hours straight and ran 1,000 mile marathon... backwards. Then you would have my mare. She's like a big couch that eats and occasionally wakes up long enough to wander around on trails with me. Needless to say, I love my split reins.


----------



## QHriderKE

I love split reins, but I will ONLY use the 8' heavy thick training ones.
I have come to take the feel of lighter ones.
I also dont mind the horsehair ones with thick leather poppers on the ends. 
I really dont mind reins that have some weight to them. 
I guess they would take some time to get accustomed to, especially since you've been spoiled with singles for 10 years 
But, once you get used to them, there will be no going back.


Besides leather and horsehair, the only split reins I dont mind are ones that I made out of an old team roping rope - I unravelled it and braided it into reins.

Nothing is more satisfying than hearing your reins slap against your horses knees when you are training!


----------



## Joe4d

i dont get the point of split reins, just more stuff to mess with. with roper reins you can just drop em on the horn to do something else , seems th efew times I rode with slit reins I was always tying them together anyways. A leather clacker tied in the middle works for water breaks and smacking withers, I prefer heels and or spurs depending on horse to reins.


----------



## Incitatus32

Pros: In my mind they give you more room to give the horse their head, can be comfortably used with either 2 hands or 1, and can be easier to maneuver if you're going through a wooded area or working around the farm. 

Cons: dropping a rein..... haha

What I do when I'm on the trail is tie them together at the ends in a knot, this way I don't have to worry about dropping a rein (you can also do this at any time!). The people above summed it up for me!


----------



## smrobs

About a year ago, I bought some leather split reins which I never tried. Well, tried them this afternoon. I think I might like them if I get used to them. But for those who have used them, or did use them:

What are the advantages or disadvantages?

For me, the biggest advantage is that they are a lead rope and rein all in one. When I step off the horse, all I have to do is keep that left rein in my hand to lead them with. There's no time wasted unsnapping one side or having to bring them down over the horse's head.

Other big plus is that they are a whip and a rein all in one. So, you don't have to carry a crop or a whip or an over-under. Not saying "you" specifically bsms because I don't think you do carry any of those, but just a general "you". 

I really noticed the difference between the 2 when I first started riding Rafe. Since he's so big, I first thought that my leather reins were too short and I went with the rope rein instead. With him, I occasionally needed a whip to get him going or keep him going (before he really learned and was consistent with legs = forward). So, I hung an old 1/2" 8 foot rein from my saddle horn to use as an over-under since I had the rope reins similar to what you use. That was the _biggest_ pain in my butt LOL. I could never seem to get my hand on the whip in the right place at the right time.

I switched him to a pair of leather reins and, even though they're about 2 feet short for my taste, they are just a lot handier.

Also, even though most folks would disagree with me and I may get flamed for even mentioning it, but the split rein can also be used to soft tie a horse by taking a wrap around a fence. Again, when you're doing it or after it's done, there's no need to unsnap anything or toss it up over the horse's head, just grab it, get on, and go.

Did you have both ends on one side of the horse, or one end hanging on either side?

Either way is correct, depending on how you ride. When I'm riding a young horse that may not neck rein perfectly 100% of the time, I usually ride with them crossed over the neck, putting one tail on each side. That also gives me a "whip" on each side ready to go for whatever hand I have free. For horses that are more finished that I can ride with 1 hand 100% of the time, both tails are always on the left.

This is how they are on my broke horses...always have my first finger between them because that makes it really easy to "walk" my hand along the reins to adjust the length and/or even-ness of the reins.




And this is how they are on my green horses, ready to pick up with both hands at a moment's notice without risking dropping one on the ground. Again, I usually have my first finger between the reins to allow for "walking".


Are 8' split reins too long for a 15.2 mare? They sure seemed to dangle a long ways down, although I was pleased that Mia showed no concern for the things flopping around her front legs.

IMHO, no, but I don't believe that the reins are too long unless there is more than 1 inch dragging the ground LOL. My own personal preference is that the end of the tails hang right around (just below) the horse's knees when I'm riding on a slack rein. The only horse I've ever used a pair of 7 footers on was that little 13.1 pony I rode a couple of years ago...and only then while he was in a snaffle. When he went up to the curb, I was using the 8 footers without an issue.


I have no opinion at all, so I'm very open to advice. FWIW, she did seem more responsive to neck reining with the leather.

Having ridden a few million miles in both roping and split reins, I must say that I find the split reins to just be handier and quicker and easier for just about everything. Over the last few years whenever I've ridden with roping reins, I just kept on getting frustrated by how much time they took to readjust to do even simple things like get off to open a gate.

They do take a whole lot of getting used to at first, but most of the people I know who made the transition from roping to split say that they'll never go back.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

I heartily agree with smrobs! I was tired of reaching for the end of mecate reins to spank because they put off my timing. I decided to try these long very heavy leather split reins my dear friend gave to me two years ago. 

I soon noticed that the weight helped balance the reins in my hand and made it easier for my hands to move up and down as needed. My timing and feel is better with split reins. I always use them with my KSMH Ella, and we do much better together with them.


----------



## QHriderKE

I just love the feel i have with a pair of heavy leather split reins. Its weird and probably completely unique to me. LOL

I just love them lol

I have become an expert with them in my opinion - I can slide or take up rein in a heartbeat. Or slide my hands "open" to ask for stuffs. I like having a lot of rein around if i need it for some reason lol

I cannot describe my love for them good enough,

I also loooove it when a horse does something cool and catty and the ends of the reins are swinging out sideways lol

My dad likes these cotton ones... which i personally detest.









Theeeese are my favorites and i love them a whole lot. XD


----------



## Tessa7707

I like split reins or mecate reins. I cross my split reins over, one on each side, and I can hold them in one hand or two, I like that you can adjust the length of your reins on the fly, whereas you can't with rope or mecate reins. I also like that I can use the end of the rein as a little over and under for motivation. Mecate reins are also adjustable, but not on the fly, have a lead, can be tied in such a way as to make it safe to tie the horse in the bridle, and can be used to lunge the horse if need be. I like split reins for more of a finished horse, mecate reins for a greener horse. Not a fan of reins that can't be adjusted.


----------



## AnrewPL

I used to like them, and the last bridle, no, the one before that, I made with long heavy double thickness split reins, about 2 meters long and about an inch across of two layers of harness leather. By the time I got round to using it I didn’t like it much. When I two rein a horse into a snaffle bridle there’s just too much stuff flapping about, they were a good weight, but too long and more to worry about than I’d like. Not so bad to just ride in but for what I made it for totally irritating. 
I’m planning to make another with much shorter reins and a little buckle to connect them, and maybe run some nylon cord between the leather strips of the reins to give it a bit more body. 
Other than that smrobs made a few really good points about them too, like you can use it as a quirt. And tying horses with the reins is standard practice in most places I have worked (though I won’t even lead them by the reins myself). Some people punch a hole in the end to hook a bit of wire through the rein and make a little wire hook and hang it on a rail or a tree higher than the horse’s head. That way if the horse pulls away it will just pull the wire out or break the little bit on the end of the rein with hole rather than snap the rein.
 Depending on how you are handling the reins they can be good or bad, like I mentioned above I find them a little unwieldy if I have a mecate in hand too. Though, come to think of it, training a horse straight into a snaffle they would probably be preferable in some ways, less to mess about with to widen or narrow a bridge when direct reining I guess.


----------



## beau159

Huge ditto to smrobs. 

I have always ridden in split reins. The only time I ride in something else is when barrel racing, and I use my short barrel reins. 

90% of my riding I do with the reins crossed over the horse's neck in "training" fashion.(Like the 3rd picture smrobs posted). It's just more convenient. Obviously for showing, you would need to ride with both rein ends on the same side and proper hand position. 

Split reins have so many advantages. I think the biggest advantage is if you get into a spill where you fall off (or are bucked off, LOL) is that you can often still hang onto one of those 8' reins and not lose your horse. With a single loop rein, that doesn't work so well.

Also, if I need to jump off my horse, quickly tie him to something, to go open a gate for a cow (for example), I can quickly and easily tie him to something with one of the reins. Or if I need to quickly lead him with me somewhere, I can jump off and go and not have to fiddle with flipping the loop over his head. 

And yes, split reins double as a whip when needed. 

I've always ridden in split reins and won't ride in anything else.


----------



## Dustbunny

I have been using a single English rein on my very mellow and green mare.
I have cotton split reins with the poppers on the end. I don't find the added weight comfortable. In all honesty, if I could find a set of nice soft split leather reins I would prefer to use them...crossed over with a tail on each side. Maybe I could just go buy a pair, throw them in the road and drive over them a few hundred times to sort of soften them up. : )


----------



## Cynical25

Another ditto to Smrobs! 

I always ride in 5/8" wide, 8' long, heavy harness leather split reins with water ties. I've never lost a rein in my 15+ years of riding with them, whether riding a harsh trail, riding a colt two handed (reins crossed over the neck,) or riding one handed in the show ring (both rein tails on same side as the hand holding them, which is the only legal way to show in a shanked bit aside from romel reins.)

The feel is my first draw - it's a good weight to feel my horses' mouth and to let him know if a cue is coming before I actually put pressure on the bit. The weight and heft make it easy to walk my fingers up/down the reins to adjust length, and I have all the length I could possibly want or need. It's a built in lead rope on the ground, the only reins you can use to ground tie out on a trail, and it's a built in whip in the saddle (or just hold it out to the side to encourage that young reiner to spin cleaner.) If I were to get tossed, I have a good chance of maintaining my hold on at least one rein so my horse doesn't take off. I could also use split reins to bit a horse up or tie him around.


----------



## goneriding

I tie them in a single knot. I like them on trail because if I need to cross deeper water, I can untie them. I like the braided leather ones with the small snap clips that attach to the bit.


----------



## oh vair oh

I like split reins more, the leather ones give me more of a "feel". The weight of the rein is usually enough to get a very sensitive horse to respond. With the split reins, they are handy because you can push them in to get a very close contact, and then push them out to get a very long draped rein. You can also use them to do ground control when you don't have a lead or a halter. 

You can see my reins are gathered for a little more contact, what's between my hands can either be pushed together for more contact, or pushed out for more of a drape.











Of course, you can do the same thing with attached reins, I just find split reins to be more functional - like having a built-in swatter, or a lead rope if I need it. I also like the weight of them more than single reins, especially nylon ones.

It takes more direct contact with these reins because they are much lighter.


----------



## BlueSpark

I don't like split reins. I suspect its because I've never ridden in a very good pair, but I really have no use for them. so I guess:

PRO

-They look cool, 
-they wouldn't snag on the horses legs if you were thrown, 
-you don't have to take them over the horses head to lead them when you get off.

CON 
-the cheap ones are light weight, too short, and tend to fall through you fingers if you are on a long ride and you are not paying attention(trip, etc)
-they are slippery as soon as they get wet.(try holding back a crow hopping green thoroughbred in the rain. I'll stick with my braided reins)


----------



## KigerQueen

My issue with split reins are that its easy to lose a rein. Mostly in turns. Otherwise I like them.


----------



## SorrelHorse

I love split reins, for all the reasons already stated! (Especially by smrobs :lol: )

For me, I have to have leather reins. i don't do nylon anymore. I used to run barrels in short nylon knotted reins but I just can't anymore. I switched to a heavy leather knotted barrel rein. 

However, I always school in split reins. Some people say "Oh, just let out your roping reins to school" but that doesn't work for me. I tried it. It just feels awkward. Either so short I can't reach the thing at the walk, or split reins :lol:


----------



## GottaQH

bsms said:


> I've ridden for the last 5+ years with a 10' long single loop of rope:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About a year ago, I bought some leather split reins which I never tried. Well, tried them this afternoon. I think I might like them if I get used to them. But for those who have used them, or did use them:
> 
> What are the advantages or disadvantages?
> 
> Did you have both ends on one side of the horse, or one end hanging on either side?
> 
> Are 8' split reins too long for a 15.2 mare? They sure seemed to dangle a long ways down, although I was pleased that Mia showed no concern for the things flopping around her front legs.
> 
> I have no opinion at all, so I'm very open to advice. FWIW, she did seem more responsive to neck reining with the leather.


I like the soft, braided nylon split reins. Leather is ok too if not too heavy and thick. When starting a horse, I lay them across the neck but eventually end up with both reins on one side. 8 feet is kind of long for me. I really don't care for closed reins at all. Just a personal preference. Those ones you are using would drive me nuts.


----------



## SorrelHorse

I'm just the opposite...lol! I can't feel a darn thing if they aren't thick and heavy. And I know my mare would ignore light reins. xD


----------



## smrobs

My personal favorites are these. They are what I have on all of my bridles and they're the only kind I'll buy anymore. Mostly because they are the same basic quality as Herman Oak leather...but without the price :wink:. I always go with 3/4 inch width because that's wide enough to have good weight and feel but not heavy enough to feel bulky in my hands.
NRS - 3/4" x 8' Water Loop Ends Split Reins - NRSworld.com


Another thing that wasn't in my first post that I've seen other mention is the safety factor in a fall. As stated, there is no chance of a horse getting their foot hung in the loop of the reins. At worst, they might step on a rein and break the water tie, which is an easy fix. With 8 feet hanging there, it's easier to keep hold of a rein to keep them from running off.

I suspect the reason that so many people are taught "drop the reins when you fall" is because of the fear of pulling the horse down on top of you. I've seen that more times than I care to remember with roping reins but I've never seen it with split reins. I'm sure it's still a possibility, but with splits, then the reins are just more likely to slide through your hand a little as opposed to putting _all_ your weight on the horse's mouth when your hand comes to the middle of them.

Very similar to what is seen in this video at :58 and 8:15, except the horse falls right on over.




 

And, like others have mentioned, there is 8 feet of play there for how long you want your reins. You can have them up snug for contact or you can have them draped nearly to the ground. You can loosen them for a horse to drink out of a creek or a tank without having to bend over and stretch your arm down their neck to keep from losing them.


----------



## SorrelHorse

Thanks for the link to those reins smrobs...I keep meaning to buy new reins but I'm so hesitant. I'm really picky about the feel and scared I won't like them when they get home. I think I'll order a pair of those.


----------



## bsms

I didn't get a chance to ride today, but I appreciate all the responses. I hope to get Mia out tomorrow morning, and I'll try the leather reins again using some of the ideas on this thread.


----------



## BreakableRider

Split reins are the only thing I ride in. However i'm really picky on them. I like thick heavy reins, they have a lot more feel to them. You can be so much more subtle because the weight of the reins can do a lot of the work for you. I also refuse to ride in split reins with snaps. 

Eight foot reins are pretty standard, I only switch to my seven foot reins if i'm on a horse short enough where the ends of my reins are in the dirt. 

Pro: 
Better feel 
Built in over and under
easier to ride in 
IME I can't find roping reins that are long enough for the life of me, I never have that problem with split reins 
built in desensitization ( the flapping around the horses legs and I like to twirl them around in the saddle too just to get the horses jused to one more thing) 
build in over and under 
built in leadrope. If I have a greenie I often do a loop around my saddle horn on my other rein and have enough room to lunge if I walk a small circle or do other things. 

Con: 
It can be difficult to find ones that fit for how picky I am 
they can be difficult for beginners to ride in

Most of the time I ride with the reins crossed over the neck and I have never dropped a rein. With the reins I buy, that even if I were to drop a reins it's pretty much going to stay put.


----------



## Drifting

I love riding in split reins.

Now if only black ones were easy to find.

Anyone know where I can get a pair of black split reins ? The only ones i have are brown.


----------



## Cynical25

Drifting said:


> Anyone know where I can get a pair of black split reins ? The only ones i have are brown.


I imagine a saddle shop could dip dye a set of un-oiled ones for you...


----------



## Drifting

We don't have a lot of those where I live, at least not without a bit of driving. But that's a good idea.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz

I prefer very thick and heavy split reins. Mine are 105" long. And very soft. I ride with my reins crossed. Left rein over the right side and right rein over the left side. I have, sadly, been thrown a few times and I have to say, all three times my horse never got away because my reins were long enough that I could keep a hold of my horse and jump up off the ground before they could panic. 

I also, love my mecate reins though. I use the tail hair ones but I only use those when I am working on keeping my hands soft and working on getting a horse to respond faster to neck reining. 

BTW, BSMS, I absolutely love Mia....She is just plain beautiful.


----------



## katieandscooby

I use good quality 5/8" weighted harness leather reins. I have a pair of hot double oiled pair that are amazing. Legally to show you need split reins. I find it way easier to ride with splits especially young horses. I can teach them to bend and tie them around with splits - no way could I do that with roping reins. I have roping reins for Gymkhana and my bf prefers braided leather roping reins but that is all the use I have for roping reins.


----------



## bsms

toosexy4myspotz said:


> ...BTW, BSMS, I absolutely love Mia....She is just plain beautiful.


 I'd pass your compliment on to Mia, but she already has enough ego for 6 horses...


----------



## PrairieChic

Grew up with long split reins. My Father is a rancher from away back and taught all us kids split reins. They are safer for riding in crazy bush cow country and are way too handy! I've taught my nephews and nieces and cousins the same way. Lol I used round reins a few times and was kinda lost trying to use them. Mine are long with good poppers on each end for get up a go. But each to his' or her's own.


----------



## smrobs

My brother and I both started out with roping style reins when we were kids. It was basically sacrilege to tie a knot in split reins in my family (I still cringe when I see it LOL) so we didn't get to use them until we had proven we were able to use a simpler type of rein properly...and by "simpler", I mean more foolproof, not necessarily _handier_ LOL. There were still plenty of dropped reins while we were learning to handle 2, but we were fortunate enough to have really good horses that could be ridden with one rein and either get them stopped to get off and retrieve the other or lean way over to pick it up.


----------



## SorrelHorse

I rode with a knot in split reins when I was little...an to this day I don't know how the heck I managed!

I started working with a gal's horse, and her bridle has split reins with knots. I untie them every time I go, and every time I come back and the owner's tied them again. :lol:


----------



## bsms

Finally got out with Mia and the split reins. The bit we used today:








​ 
My thoughts from this afternoon:

1 - She necks reins much better with split reins. As in maybe 3-4 times more responsive for a given movement of my hands. My theory is that when I move my hand the the left, the left reins that goes over and hangs down her right side is pulled up along her shoulder, so even a small movement of my hand sends a big signal to her.








​ 
2 - Since she was more responsive to neck reining, it made it easier for me to ride with one hand. However, I used two several times and she seemed relaxed either way.

3 - I tried using the free end as a whip to hit MY leg, not her - figured popping her would get more of a reaction than I wanted. The result? Instead of a canter, I got a gallop...but only for about a 1/4 lap. Then she slowed into a canter. That means she is much calmer than she used to be, but that I really don't need to think about smacking her on the rump! If I had tried that, we might have jumped our first fence...and gone exploring in Mexico.

4 - Overall, she acted quite content with herself at the end of the ride. Of course, Mia is usually quite content with herself at the end of the ride. She may figure  I  screwed up, but never her. 








​ 
I was thinking of removing the metal snaps and attaching the bit directly to the leather, but when I took the bridle off, I think the extra weight surprised her. She jerked her head and smacked her teeth against the bit. It didn't seem prudent to stop there, so I used the rope halter to hold her head and PRIED her mouth open and put the bit back in. We did a few in & outs to make sure she understood that it wasn't a monster in her mouth, and called it a night:








​ 
Overall, I liked riding like that and need to try her on a trail. I'll leave the metal snaps for now and detach them before removing the bridle. One of the LAST things I need is for her to get nervous about dropping the bit!

Also - I was trying out an extra-thin rope halter. I liked it. It is very thin under her bridle, but helps out if she decides to jerk her head and pop her teeth on bit removal. It was nice to just turn her head back to me and say, "Let's try that again...". It would also work for when I need to pull cactus spines out of her leg on a trail ride.


----------



## SEAmom

I love using split reins, especially when schooling horses. You have so much more flexibility. I cross mine over the neck. The end of the left is on the right side and the end of the right rein is on the left side. I grew up riding in split reins, so I've been using them for 17 years now. Where you put the ends doesn't really matter in the end. That's more of a personal preference kind of thing. 

I prefer the length that split reins offer. I can move my hands out as far as I want and not have to worry about being limited by the length of the single rein. I can use the end of the reins as an extra impromptu schooling tool. Single reins certainly have their place, but I find school and training horses so much easier with split reins.

Oh yeah, the snap on the reins is something I couldn't live without. I like being able to change bits easily and make adjustment to the bit and bridle without worrying about the reins.


----------



## waresbear

I show western on a stock horse (paint), so I have to use split reins, I would look silly using romels. Advantage of using split reins? Being able to steer and communicate to your horse? I think you mean over a single looped rein though, lol, none unless you drop your reins I guess.


----------



## swimminchikin

I used to ride with the reins attached directly to the bit. But I recently attached snaps to the ends and don't think I will ever go back! Its way too convenient to just snap the reins on the rope halter and use them as a lead.

And I can swap them out on each headstall for different horses without having to buy multiple pairs or untie each time. I really like them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dustbunny

I only attach reins directly to the bit rings with no metal snaps. It is my understanding the metal snaps connected to the bit rings can be irritating to the horse's mouth. Sort of stands to reason...metal on metal.
I know many people use them but if it at all is a discomfort to the horse I will avoid using them. I need every advantage I can get!


----------



## Chevaux

Dustbunny said:


> I only attach reins directly to the bit rings with no metal snaps. It is my understanding the metal snaps connected to the bit rings can be irritating to the horse's mouth. Sort of stands to reason...metal on metal...


Now that's curious. Is it because it makes noise? Causes vibrations?


----------



## bsms

I've never ridden a horse with anything BUT metal clips on the bit. If it ever irritated them, they seem to have gotten over it.


----------



## EquiiAlex

Disadvantages:
One of my friends always drops a rein on almost all the trails we go on.

Advantages:
If your horse spooks and you fall off, the reins fall too and you can easily grab your horse, where with tied reins, they might stay on the horse's neck, and they'll be together so you won't be able to grab one rein, you'll have to grab both and that would be more difficult. 
I always feel more balanced holding two reins with two hands, than I do neck reining. And honestly I don't really know what to do with that other arm when I'm neck reining!


----------



## SEAmom

EquiiAlex said:


> Disadvantages:
> One of my friends always drops a rein on almost all the trails


Hmm...I think maybe your friend just needs special reins. Not sure how someone drops a rein that often.  Besides, that's one of those reasons it's useful to cross the rewinds over the neck rather than having one or both on the same side of the neck as they're attached.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dustbunny

Chevaux said:


> Now that's curious. Is it because it makes noise? Causes vibrations?


Vibration. Some very experienced horse friends clued me in to this some time back. Made sense...rattle and clunking. I have seen similar info on the forum, somewhere. I'm not saying the clips should not be used. They are certainly handy.


----------



## bsms

It sounds reasonable, but I'm not sure it happens in any significant amount. The clips on my reins are only slightly bigger than what they clip to, and I think there is enough weight on the reins to keep them from bouncing around freely on the bit. I guess it would take a slow motion video focused on the bit to find out the real answer.


----------



## Chevaux

I mostly use an English hackamore (short shanked mechanical one) so I think I will continue with my snaps (like your style bsms). In fact, that is the only way I can attach my synthetic reins. I'll have to spend some time thinking about using or not using them with the bits.


----------



## GracielaGata

I also love my split reins. They are leather as well, but they are a really nice American handmade braided leather. Super soft latigo leather, if I remember. A guy in MO (now KY) made them and a matching bridle for me. I love them. They are about chapstick thick, which is perfect for my ever-busy hands to cope with, to stop me from constantly messing with my reins. I can't use flat split reins very well, as I tend to fiddle with the flatness, and lose them in my hands. They have nice knots at the bottoms, to give them just the amount of weight needed for comfort and feel for my mare and me. They also have the little braid pieces that make great poppers for her as well! My husband has a pair as well and loves them. They have the smaller sized scissor snaps, and our horses don't seem to be bothered at all by them. I love that the leather is strong enough to use as a true lead rope to tie on the trail.


----------



## smrobs

For an average rider, the difference between having the snaps and _not _having the snaps is negligible. Most folks wouldn't notice the difference.

Just for the sake of sharing information though. Yes, the snaps make subtle communication more difficult because the horse learns to ignore the more minor shifting of the weight in the reins. With snaps, the reins are always moving and clicking and swinging; MUCH more freely than they do with just the water ties connecting them. The horse learns to tune out that smaller vibration and movement and that means you have to be more obvious and bigger with your cues.


----------



## GracielaGata

smrobs said:


> For an average rider, the difference between having the snaps and _not _having the snaps is negligible. Most folks wouldn't notice the difference.
> 
> Just for the sake of sharing information though. Yes, the snaps make subtle communication more difficult because the horse learns to ignore the more minor shifting of the weight in the reins. With snaps, the reins are always moving and clicking and swinging; MUCH more freely than they do with just the water ties connecting them. The horse learns to tune out that smaller vibration and movement and that means you have to be more obvious and bigger with your cues.


Hmm... I bet that is so right. Originally with these reins I did have water ties. Loved them... except when I was walking Snoty by holding her single rein, and it just popped and broke! Whoopsy. The guy that made them said that he had never done them with a water tie, only with a full braid going over the scissor snap, so the hole must have made a weak point in the leather which broke. He replaced them for free, so that was nice.  I can't remember a change in her listening being noticeable... but like you said, those of us who are novices probably wouldn't realize it! But to that idea- when I have flat leather reins, she takes all sorts of advantage of me! LOL I used to get yelled at during lessons for absentmindedly fiddling with the leather, or losing the right spot on the rein... then off we went to somewhere my horse wanted, but I didn't... usually right to the arena gate, as she hates arena work. lol


----------

